# Mail Server (Postfix/Courier) - 2 große Probleme

## ConiKost

----------------------Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Apr 14, 2015 2:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## roock

zu frage 2:

```

Feb  1 22:34:44 BlackBox postfix/smtpd[11963]: mail_addr_find: conikost@xxxx.de -> /home/vmail/xxxx.de/ConiKost/.maildir/ 

Feb  1 22:34:44 BlackBox postfix/trivial-rewrite[11966]: warning: do not list domain xxxxx.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains

Feb  1 22:34:44 BlackBox postfix/local[11974]: 48B1827B3F: to=<conikost@xxxx.de>, relay=local, delay=0.6, delays=0.52/0.04/0/0.05, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir) 

```

also ich wuerd mal sagen.. wie das schon steht, hast du die domain xxxxxx.de sowohl in mydestination als auch in virtual_mailbox_domains stehen. da es aber anscheinend einen lokalen benutzer conikost gibt, wird die mail nicht in die virtuelle mailbox zugestellt unter /home/vmail... sondern in die mailbox des benutzers. sieh mal unter /home/conikost/Maildir nach, da solltest die mails finden. wuerden die mails in /home/vmail zugestellt werden wuerde die meldung anders aussehen (deliverd to virtual mailbox oder so). entfernen von der domain im paramter mydestination sollte helfen

edit: hab die email-adresse anonymousiertLast edited by roock on Thu Feb 01, 2007 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

1. Ich würde in den geposteten Logs die Mailadresse rausnehmen, sofern du nicht auf spam stehst.

2. Welchen imapd verwendest du, und wie ist dieser eingestellt. Ist das maildir des imapds, und das in welches postfix die mail schiebt evtl. nicht das gleiche?

Gruss Maurice

edith: hab den post von roock jetzt erst gesehen, das deckt sich in etwa mit meinem punkt 2

----------

## ConiKost

-------------------------Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Apr 14, 2015 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Disaronno

Die Meldung im ersten problem ist klar. Courier bekommt vom Client nicht die Versionsnummer geliefert die es erwartet. Unterstützen die von dir Verwendeten MailClients SSL3 bzw. muss das irgendwo explizit eingestellt werden ? 

Poste bitte mal deine conf von Postfix (postconf -n)

----------

## ConiKost

--------------------Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Apr 14, 2015 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roock

zu problem 2:

in der datei /etc/courier-imap/imapd-ssl

```

##NAME: TLS_PROTOCOL:0

#

# TLS_PROTOCOL sets the protocol version.  The possible versions are:

#

# SSL2 - SSLv2

# SSL3 - SSLv3

# TLS1 - TLS1

TLS_PROTOCOL=SSL3

```

hast du da ev. den falschen parameter gesetzt? so wie ich es aus den logs sehe, gibt es probleme mit der version von ssl/tls. probier mal mit dem parameter herumspilen, wobei ich sslv2 aus sicherheitstechnsicher sicht nicht verwenden wuerde.

----------

